# Icons mit transparentem Hintergrund



## Dunsti (21. Juni 2001)

Ich habe mir ein Icon (.ico) erstellt. Dazu habe ich einfach in IrfanView ein Bitmap mit 16x16 Pixeln als .ico gespeichert.

Wenn ich nun dieses Icon auf dem Desktop ablege (z.B. als Link zu einem Programm) dann ist der Hintergrund des Icons weiss - so wie es vorher in dem Bitmap war.

mit welchem Programm bekomme ich in .ico-Dateien den Hintergrund transparent ??? (möglichst ein Share- oder Freeware-Programm)

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

